# Software Endschalter



## HK09 (15 November 2021)

Guten Tag zusammen,


es geht um die Begrenzung von einem Verfahrweg einer elektrisch angetriebenen Achse in einem Bereich, wo sich keine Personen aufhalten wenn verfahren wird. Also reiner Maschinen Schutz und kein Personen Schutz. Für die Begrenzung wollen wir Software Endschalter anstatt Hardware Endschalter einsetzen.
Kennt Ihr eine Norm, aus welcher hervor geht das das so in Ordnung ist.
Für Sicherheits/Personen Schutz gibt es Normen welches das Thema beschreiben, jedoch nicht wenn es Maschinenschutz geht. 

Und es heißt ja, man darf keine Maschinen bauen die sich selber zerstören können 

Ich hatte das selbe Thema schon unter Stammtisch erstellen und dann gesehen das es diese Gruppe auch gibt wo das Thema viel besser passt.


----------



## Blockmove (15 November 2021)

Bei unseren Anlagen gibt es seit Jahrzehnten bei 99% aller Achsen keine Hardware-Endschalter mehr.
Es gibt einen Schalter / Ini an einer Position, die auch im Ablauf immer angefahren wird.
Also z.B. Grundstellung-Position.

Aber das ganze Thema ist natürlich eine Kosten-Nutzen-Gefahrenabschätzung.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 November 2021)

HK09 schrieb:


> Für die Begrenzung wollen wir Software Endschalter anstatt Hardware Endschalter einsetzen. Kennt Ihr eine Norm, aus welcher hervor geht das das so in Ordnung ist.


Wie wäre es mit einer Gefährdungsbeurteilung? 

Eine Bewegung kann ja auch in einem Umfeld ohne Personen stattfinden aber trotzdem gefährlich werden ( z.b. Wagen fährt durch den Schutzzaun, Roboter durchschlägt den Schutzzaun, Regalbediengerät fährt ungebremst über das Schienenende...... )


----------



## Matze001 (15 November 2021)

HK09 schrieb:


> Und es heißt ja, man darf keine Maschinen bauen die sich selber zerstören können


Naja dann sollte niemand mehr Autos, Bagger, Pressen, usw. bauen.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass Softwareendschalter für den Maschinenschutz schon ok sind, die Frage ist was für ein Schaden kann entstehen,
wenn z.B. die Positionsermittlung nicht stimmt und er da rein rauscht? Wäre es mit 2x200€ für Hardwareentschalter ggf. billiger zu lösen?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 November 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Wäre es mit 2x200€ für Hardwareentschalter ggf. billiger zu lösen?


Oft ist ja schon einer dieser Endschalter der Referenzschalter. Dann wären es u.U. nur noch 1x200€

Aber wie gesagt, es kommt immer auf den Einzelfall an.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 November 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Naja dann sollte niemand mehr Autos, Bagger, Pressen, usw. bauen.
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass Softwareendschalter für den Maschinenschutz schon ok sind, die Frage ist was für ein Schaden kann entstehen,
> wenn z.B. die Positionsermittlung nicht stimmt und er da rein rauscht? Wäre es mit *2x200€* für Hardwareentschalter ggf. billiger zu lösen?
> ...


Mann muß da auch garnicht die Handgefeilten,
vergoldeten von einer Schweizer Uhren Manufaktur
nehmen. Normale tun es da auch.


----------



## Matze001 (15 November 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ...Schweißer Uhren Manufaktur...


Schweißer oder Schweizer?

Ich meinte eher Sensor + Leitung + Klemme + DI + Arbeitszeit.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 November 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Schweißer oder Schweizer?
> 
> Ich meinte eher Sensor + Leitung + Klemme + DI + Arbeitszeit.
> 
> ...


Bis alles an Ort und Stelle verbaut ist halte ich 200€ pro Sensor auch für realistisch.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 November 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Schweißer oder Schweizer?
> 
> Ich meinte eher Sensor + Leitung + Klemme + DI + Arbeitszeit.
> 
> ...


Ich meinte die Schweizer 

Ok, wenn du Leitung und Digitale Eingänge dazu nimmst,
kommst in der aktuellen Einkaufs Situationen mit
200,-€ nicht mehr aus 
Für eine Eingangsbaugruppe wurden letztes Jahr
noch ganze Maschinen gebaut.
Ich lege übrigens die Endschalter oft direkt auf die Eingänge
von den Stellern.


----------



## zako (15 November 2021)

Schau  mal bei der EN528
Ansonsten noch ein Video für RBGs





Aber trifft wohl nicht ganz Deinen Anforderungen, da Du eher auf Sensorik verzichten willst - hier ist die Zielsetzung eine andere.


----------

